# but. . . I actually WANT Calcimine Paint!



## jprefect (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi Folks,

Good to see you all again.

I've just been to an interesting bid. It's a stretched canvas ceiling, in a Historic Home in CT (c1920) and it's been water damaged. I've seen a million posts about how to remove and destroy this feature, but I want to replace it, in the traditional way, with the traditional techniques and materials!!!

To that end, I've done my research, found a company that produces the right fabric in the sizes I need (Rose Company - they make curtains for theatre, as well as some sailmakers too) and in the techniques for stretching, got that covered too. (I work with a really talented carpenter, so saving and reusing the crown mouldings is a given. Also, he has stretched many a canvas, so we're good). 

But, the finish step is that you are supposed to brush with calcimine paint. The virtues of it are: it stays porous and doesn't form a skin (so it does not produce craculature); it is dead flat and hides the texture of the fabric; and it shrinks significantly as it dries, thereby tightening the canvas even more. 

BUT whenever I ask about it (including my personal technical division "Bob" at my BM supplier) the reply I get is Calcimine Re-coater. That's great, if I wanted to paint over a plaster/calcimine ceiling, but I don't. I want to apply it to new fresh muslin fabric. It is also dead flat, which is good, but I'm not convinced it is the right product, because it is both oil based, may not be porous, and may not shrink right. 

SO. . . where should I source (alternatively, how can I make my own) Calcimine paint? And, what should I be aware of when applying it?


----------



## jprefect (Mar 4, 2015)

Csheils, I remember that you bid one of these. . . did it work out? Did you replace with new canvas?

daArch, I know you know something about this too. . . . 

Roadog, you also had some experience using Calcimine didn't you?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

jprefect said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Good to see you all again.
> 
> ...


The last source I knew of for calcimine was Muralo Paint. Now that they are owned by California I don't know if they still have it or not. If you can, get ahold of a California rep or maybe a cali dealer can check for you. You could possibly get an answer from calling their 800 number. 800-225-1141.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I had seen a source a few years ago in Old House Journal, but we're on the road right now so I can't get my hands on it. 

Here's a link to a recipe:

http://www.craftsman-style.info/painting/034-calcimine.htm


----------



## jprefect (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks, both of you for responding. 

PACman, I found out that, unfortunately, Muralo has discontinued that paint as recently as four years ago. 

. . . which leaves me at making my own. Gough, thanks for that recipie. It is more complete and descriptive than the one I was able to find, and references a larger quantity too, which is good. Have you ever custom-made a finishing product? How did it turn out?


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Jprefect
I went to Johnson Paint in Boston. I can't remember the product name but it was a calcimine paint that I brushed on the whole surface. A solid drive for you from New London, but maybe they can ship it.


----------

